# New here! Fashion pics inside!



## Korrektor (Nov 6, 2010)

I just learned about this forum and this is my first post here  
hello everyone!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 6, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 7, 2010)

3 and the last,killer images!


----------



## chito beach (Nov 7, 2010)

Sisco said:


> 3 and the last,killer images!



I agree with you on these, the rest are very well shot perfectly exposed and lit, but very unbecoming poses, uncomfortable to view.


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 7, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Sisco said:
> 
> 
> > 3 and the last,killer images!
> ...



haha thanks ))) 
the poses are there for a reason


----------



## chito beach (Nov 7, 2010)

Korrektor said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Sisco said:
> ...




Well then you achieved exactly what you where looking to do!    definitely not your Grandma's photos :thumbup:


----------



## The Empress (Nov 7, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Sisco said:
> 
> 
> > 3 and the last,killer images!
> ...



I agree completely with both of these. I know that fashion photography usually has more out there, dramatic poses but shots 1 & 4 look awkward than dramatic. (if that makes sense lol)


----------



## Sisco (Nov 7, 2010)

Not for everyone, but I love 'em.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice work. I like 2,3,4,5,and 6 as fashion images. I'm not so fond of the first shot.


----------



## MGY (Nov 7, 2010)

3 is my favorite.  btw, how did you just learn about this forum when you registered over a year ago...you have a very liberal definition of "just".


----------



## Caduceus (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the 4th to last picture, the angle is very powerful and the model's posing is strong


----------



## Korrektor (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, I registered a while ago but... totally fotgot about it  thanks for checking it for me


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2010)

Big fan of the 4th one


----------



## filmshooter (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the 3ed one! All of them are great!


----------



## invisible (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool set, and I'm not into fashion photography at all. Numbers 2, 3 and 5 (especially 5) do it for me.


----------



## daarksun (Nov 14, 2010)

Number 3 and the last image are stellar in b&w.


----------

